# Who is the 20 year old guy in the first 3 rows at like every single WWE PPV



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

You talkin about the ****** lookin dude? I've been wondering.

I also wanna know who the green shirt dude is. Guy with the green shirt with big eyes on them.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Roamin' Rains said:


> You talkin about the ****** lookin dude? I've been wondering.
> 
> I also wanna know who the green shirt dude is. Guy with the green shirt with big eyes on them.


This guy in the first row all the way to the left in the attached picture.

He's literally at like every WWE PPV and at a ton of RAWs/etc too. 

If he is just a super fan it's very odd he's always at the end where the camera is, right?


----------



## Chandler (Dec 25, 2015)

:lol I always notice it because I don't know if it is a guy, girl, trans, herm or whatever else. Maybe gender fluid? Could it BE any more confusing?!


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Chandler said:


> :lol I always notice it because I don't know if it is a guy, girl, trans, herm or whatever else. Maybe gender fluid? Could it BE any more confusing?!


It's just a guy that probably loves going to Warped Tour every summer. 

So it's not just me who notices him I guess? No one knows who the person is though?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I usually look at what's in the ring.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Kostic said:


> I usually look at what's in the ring.


As does everyone who watches - but you can't miss it if you've watched WWE consistently. This guy is always in one of the first three rows it seems and he's on camera all the time. He's the only random person that I ever started noticing.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

SO Summerslam 2014 just ended - and i'm not watching Night Of Champions 2014 (the next PPV) and the kid is once again first row right where main camera is - and DEAD CENTER.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I always call him Weird Al guy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't care. I still wanna know the broad was in the late 90s always dressed as Goldust in the first row.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Hrs usually with an older woman. I suppose they're super fans that can afford the travel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was gonna mention the old woman he goes with, is that his mother?

But I've noticed them soooo much in the first couple of rows at all these PPVs. They obviously just have a lot of money :lol


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I've also seen him referred to as Samurai Cop.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

I've never noticed her, but I'm guessing if I watch any past PPV's she will stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

People always want to know who certain fans are, they're just superfans bro, they travel the country and attend WWE shows.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

It'd make a good documentary. Who are they, what to they do for work, experiences etc.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

spinningedge said:


> This guy in the first row all the way to the left in the attached picture.
> 
> He's literally at like every WWE PPV and at a ton of RAWs/etc too.
> 
> If he is just a super fan it's very odd he's always at the end where the camera is, right?


yeh that is who i am talking about


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

I only watch the PPVs and I notice the same people too. Who is that older 50 yr old woman in the front row. She looks like a rich person so I wondered if she's in business with WWE in some way? She always looks serious and doesnt actually seem to enjoy wrestling. 

Long hair guy is fine since he doesnt do or wear anything stupid so I don't really notice him. 

I hate the obnoxious youtubers who do a bunch of over the top fake "reactions" to matches. Or people in bright shirts like that old guy and lady who would clap at headlocks in their shiny pink and green jumpsuits :lol


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Joe E Dangerously said:


> I only watch the PPVs and I notice the same people too. Who is that older 40s/50s woman in the front row. She looks like a rich person so I wondered if she's in business with WWE in some way?
> 
> Long hair guy is fine since he doesnt do or wear anything stupid so I don't really notice him.
> 
> I hate the obnoxious youtubers who do a bunch of over the top fake "reactions" to matches. Or people in bright shirts like that old guy and lady who would clap at headlocks in their shiny pink and green jumpsuits :lol


talkin about the blonde milf? she older but id bang


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah lol she's not bad but she looks too serious and I always pictured her being some PG police officer ready to sue WWE if they do something she deems wrong such as wrestlers bleeding or something.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Saying someone looks like a ****** is very nice. You guys are disgusting.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Barbequegirl said:


> Saying someone looks like a ****** is very nice. You guys are disgusting.


thanks


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Barbequegirl said:


> Saying someone looks like a ****** is very nice. You guys are disgusting.


They meant it as a compliment


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Barbequegirl said:


> Saying someone looks like a ****** is very nice. You guys are disgusting.


I said he looks like Weird Al.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Mister Abigail said:


> It'd make a good documentary. Who are they, what to they do for work, experiences etc.


WWE Exxcess or Access (whatever that show that Raven hosted with Terri that was on Saturday nights in 2002 was called) did a piece on "Red Hat" guy once. I still see him from time to time but not as much as I used to.










The guy with the long hair seems to go out of his way to not get noticed. he just happens to get wicked seats to every show. I've noticed him at every pay per view I've watch in the last year since I got the Network.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

There's a bunch of people like this. The guy with the red hat and light blue shirt. The guy with the goatee and lime green shirt with a smiley face on it. The guy in the olive green shirt that famously marked for Brock. There's lots of guys nowdays you'll see often in the front row. Historically these people have been folks who are friends with someone with the company.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Red Hat's guy name is Rick lol, he's on Twitter. I just wonder how he manages to get basically the exact same seats at every venue? I remember we spotted him at the post Mania 31 Raw and he was sitting in the same spot as usual.

How do these people do it, get the same seats every single time? Also how do they afford to travel around the country and go to all these shows? Do they know people in every state that they crash with? So many questions...


----------



## LVGout (Jan 25, 2016)

^not really these are super fans. If you have American Express platinum card and the money, they can get you those tickets. 

Im pretty sure the milf, the long hair guy and the guy in the wwe white blazer are loaded and probably have the black card and Amex gets them the seats in the center. 

Friends and family usually face away from the hard camera


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Red Hat's guy name is Rick lol, he's on Twitter. I just wonder how he manages to get basically the exact same seats at every venue? I remember we spotted him at the post Mania 31 Raw and he was sitting in the same spot as usual.
> 
> How do these people do it, get the same seats every single time? Also how do they afford to travel around the country and go to all these shows? Do they know people in every state that they crash with? So many questions...


I met Rick after the NXT San Jose show, nice guy.

I saw him at the Raw after Mania too. He was originally opposite the camera in the front row but I was watching security move him to near the timekeepers area.. Not sure why they moved him though, most of his signs are hilarious.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

The Brock Lesnar guy though lol. 










Haven't seen him in a while lol


----------



## LVGout (Jan 25, 2016)

Brock lesnar guy was at the rumble and raw after. He was at the performance center and the nxt roster marked out for him. Weird times when the wrestlers are marking out for the fan.


----------



## Gaige (Dec 29, 2015)

Around the time The Shield first broke up there was a guy in every Raw, Smackdown, and PPV with a striped blue shirt and a red cap. Always in the front row. Hadn't noticed this person though


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I've noticed him at pretty much every PPV since the middle of 2014, nearly always in the first and second row in front of the camera. I'm guessing he's just a huge fan. Don't really see the point of why WWE would plant him there. It'd serve no real purpose to do so.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

skarvika said:


> There's a bunch of people like this. The guy with the red hat and light blue shirt. *The guy with the goatee and lime green shirt with a smiley face on it.* The guy in the olive green shirt that famously marked for Brock. There's lots of guys nowdays you'll see often in the front row. Historically these people have been folks who are friends with someone with the company.


Yeah I always notice that guy in the front row.


----------



## FoleyJericho (Feb 4, 2010)

JimCornette said:


> -- The guy with the goatee and lime green shirt with a smiley face on it-- Yeah I always notice that guy in the front row.


Yeah same!


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm still waiting for Disappointed Sting to show back up


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

There's also a brunette, prob age 25-30, who's been first row or so, right in camera view, for most of the past Manias. 

Must be big fans with the means of obtaining tickets. Kinda cool to keep track of them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He's the modern era equivalent to 'Faith No More Guy' from 90s WWF anf ECW. Just about 5% as cool as FNM Guy. He was the best.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

No mention of Vladimir the Superfan?


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

I just want to know why "Brock Lesnar guy" gets such fucking good seats at seemingly every single televised event WWE holds.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I always thought he's Ziggler's little brother. :draper2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's a chick in the front row on the left side at every show. She has blonde hair and appears to be in her 30's or 40's. She's a WWE employee that acts as a crowd member to see how the crowd reacts to wrestlers and segments.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

spinningedge said:


>


If THAT guy is 20 years old the ref must be like...21.

:homer3


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Mister Abigail said:


> I've also seen him referred to as Samurai Cop.


I always call him Samurai Cop because he is nearly perfect copy of him


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I always wanted to know who was that bald old man with glasses and white beard who always sits in the 1 to 3 rows with his camera at every PPV and some Raws.

I started noticing him around late 2007, and when I came back to watch WWE shows in Oct 2014 after my forced outing in Jan 2010, I was surprised to still seeing him at PPVs and even Smackdowns like the one from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

I've only noticed Sign guy, Brock Lesnar guy and that kid izzy from NXT lol.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm, never noticed him.. I only notice Brock Lesnar guy these days.


Man, the 90's were so much harder with Faith No More Guy. Now THAT was a superfan. At all WWF ppv's, ECW ppv's, numerous Raw episodes, and even many of the ECW houseshows/Hardcore TV.... Always wondered where he got the money for all that.

I'd also love to hear his perspective on the current product.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

Sign Guys kid?


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

So I wasn't on here last night while watching Night of Champions - but I've cone to the conclusion that the guy with long hair who goes to these PPV's with his mom (or whoever she is) is definitely just a super fan. He had multiple signs for different wrestlers at NOC 2014... and I don't think a guy who is involved with WWE or connected to a wrestler in some way would be like that.

Crazy... are there like guaranteed certain seats like "WWE Season TIckets" people can buy if you're rich? If not, they should do that. haha.


----------



## Larry Davis (Aug 11, 2014)

how do you people even notice these weirdos, the wrestling itself can barely hold my attention, nevermind some random jackfucks in the crowd


----------



## GroinTime (Jan 15, 2016)

Never noticed.

He doesn't have a gimmick to remember him by like the straw hat guy or the sign guy.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastodonic said:


> No mention of Vladimir the Superfan?


#ANDSTILL


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

Headliner said:


> There's a chick in the front row on the left side at every show. She has blonde hair and appears to be in her 30's or 40's. She's a WWE employee that acts as a crowd member to see how the crowd reacts to wrestlers and segments.


whaaaaaaaaaat? ur talkin about the milf I mentioned a few pages back?

Interesting, where did u learn that from?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Barbequegirl said:


> Saying someone looks like a ****** is very nice. You guys are disgusting.


:lmao

Please don't sick reddit on us.


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

If they got money, maybe they go on a site that sells tickets and buy them off there?

My friend lucked out with Carrie Underwood tickets, second row and I went with her. We met this older couple who said they got their tickets from a broker. They said she travel to almost all her shows. The next year Carrie Underwood came back to play again and I ended up going on a website to buy tickets. I found the exact same seats that we sat in so I bought them. My friend and I went, and we ended up seeing the older couple again. They ended up buying the same tickets in the same spot again also.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Guy surely looks uninterested and bored 90% of the time to be a super mark.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:lol I've commented on this person before.
Honestly thought this was a possible trans person a few times but settled on feminine guy in my mind after a while.
Apparently rich enough to afford WWE first few rows all the time. 
And yeah, at that point when you become a regular, people are going to notice and discuss.


----------



## Kat13 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mister Abigail said:


>



He looks like Peter Steele from Type O Negative. I approve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Me and my brother always notice that ****** at every event.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

Is vlad still around?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Afrolatino said:


> I always wanted to know who was that bald old man with glasses and white beard who always sits in the 1 to 3 rows with his camera at every PPV and some Raws.
> 
> I started noticing him around late 2007, and when I came back to watch WWE shows in Oct 2014 after my forced outing in Jan 2010, I was surprised to still seeing him at PPVs and even Smackdowns like the one from 2 weeks ago.


Rick Rubin?


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

No this man had short beard and hair, glasses... and is always with his camera.

I guess he must be the owner or reviewer for some wrestling news site.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Never noticed that guy before. Too busy seeing shots where Brock Lesnar Guy or Sign Guy are predominantly at ringside.

The egos on those guys. "Hey, I'm gonna wear the same thing over and over again at TV tapings so people recognize me! I'm SO OVER with the IWC!!!" Because if they didn't wanna be recognized, would they wear the same shit again and again?


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

MK_Dizzle said:


> The Brock Lesnar guy though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen him quite a bit.

As far as in person goes, I ran into him at a Raw in Green Bay last year, and I asked him how he could afford to come to all the shows. He was very vague, but said something about selling tickets. So I believe he is a ticket salesman for one of the bigger ticket sites, so he gets all the tickets free.

It would be nice to be in that line of work.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I met the smiley face guy outside MITB when Rollins won. He was surprised I recognized him as he didn't have his shirt on yet. He said he's in real estate and that's how he affords front row tickets every show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kewl.

This came from nowhere


----------

